# LFTS 10/25



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm actually "Live From The Shop" and hoping to read about some of you with a real life in the woods today!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Live from the shop will probably be most of us. :lol:


----------



## good4080 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sunday 1 ish started raining...... hasn't stopped...GT County


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Finally starting to stop raining here in Benzie after two days. I will be out after work for sure. Weather looks perfect for an afternoon sit today.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Cocked, locked and ready to rock!...First time is this stand in my woods that was logged a couple months ago...Have no idea what's gonna happen..lol...It looked and felt different even walking into it...Best weather so far of the season sw winds, dirty cloudy and about 40 degrees..


----------



## bv619 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just got settled in the high rise blind in EUP. Thought this rain/wet snow was supposed to stop?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Weather was perfect in Grand Haven this morning. Dead calm and no rain. There were a half dozen deer at my apple trees when I left for work. If i didnt have a meeting this morning I would be sitting in my tree. Going to duck out early today to hunt.


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Feels good to be in the woods Newaygo co.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Up and out in Clinton this morning. Too wet to drive because of the rain so I had about a mile hike, hard not to sweat walking that far. In my best stand this morning been saving it for the rut and I do believe it’s time!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Paigen88 (Aug 4, 2016)

Out in the blind in Bay County. My woods are now a swamp.


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

22 feet up in stand I had the big boy come by last night first deer of morning just came out


----------



## bv619 (Mar 7, 2011)

Who ordered the snow in Chippewa County? It was a wet rain/snow an hour ago, now it's just legit snow.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in ottawa awesome morning to enjoy Creation , finally got in my #1 stand so we we will see what happens


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

I too am stuck at the desk this morning, planning on using an hour or two of vacation time and getting out this afternoon.

Good luck to all out there this morning!


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

Had a tall 1.5yr old 6pt come trotting down the trail at 15 yards first light. Checking for does I assume.

Then a little later I had a flock of turkeys come off the roost literally 2 trees away. Never knew they were even there... need a change in shorts.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Up on a saddle this morning in Lapeer county. 41 degrees still spitting some rain. Slight east wind coming up the draw. 
Good luck all!


----------



## Paigen88 (Aug 4, 2016)

Just had a decent 8 roll through on a mission. Tried to get his attention with a grunt but he didn't seem to care about me.


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

All quiet out in Livingston so far


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

slow go in livingston co. small 6 and a 4 dogging a doe.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I will be out this afternoon and my 2 Spartan cameras are exploding with small bucks this morning!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Yep, stuck at my desk...hoping to live through you guys this morning and make an afternoon hunt. I also feel really sick....might not make it in tomorrow. Looks like it’s going to cold in the AM tomorrow.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

sniper said:


> Cocked, locked and ready to rock!...First time is this stand in my woods that was logged a couple months ago...Have no idea what's gonna happen..lol...It looked and felt different even walking into it...Best weather so far of the season sw winds, dirty cloudy and about 40 degrees..


I see you..lol


----------



## bv619 (Mar 7, 2011)

2 spikes in now. Still running together.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Anal glaucoma today. Been great so far. 4 bucks 6 does. Lots of action after the monsoon. Just grunted my target buck into 50. Wind is not steady. He got janky and split. Ugh! Grunt callus definently working. Going to have to leave if the wind doesn’t quit swirling.


----------



## bv619 (Mar 7, 2011)

What a show these little guys are putting on. They've been pushing each other all over the place. It doesn't get better than this!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

9 does and fawns so far


----------



## Paigen88 (Aug 4, 2016)

Doe with 2 fawns just came into the can call. And two more walked in as I type this.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

The wind is disappointing here. I was hoping for steady west/nw. Instead it’s light a variable. 10 slickheads so far. I need a shooter to come and freshen that scrape on my run tree.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Sniper I just saw a giant walk behind you coming towards me


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Just had a beauty of an 8 point come into 25 yards no shot too much brush. Couldn’t talk him into sticking around. Good way to get fired up though


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

First morning of the year that it really fells like deer season, sounds like the deer agree. Thanks for sharing guys....Bucman, Anal glaucoma?


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Sam22 said:


> First morning of the year that it really fells like deer season, sounds like the deer agree. Thanks for sharing guys....Bucman, Anal glaucoma?


Couldn’t see my a$$ going to work!!


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Dang, you guys are on em! 
Nothing but chipmunks and crows here!


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

13 does no bucks yet gonna head in in a bit grab some food an head back out.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Just put a rage in the cage. Looks to be a nice 8. Had 4 bucks chasing does all around me the past hour. The bigger of the four finally came by at 10 yards and I let my arrow fly. Letting my nerves calm a bit before I get down. Perfect morning and got to listen to the bucks snort wheeze at each other.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Had a spike with a couple kickers walk up and lick the Evercalm I just put out. It ignored the doe-in-heat. A majority of the leaves are down here in Clare county. Saw deer moving on my drive to this property.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

fish RN said:


> Just put a rage in the cage. Looks to be a nice 8. Had 4 bucks chasing does all around me the past hour. The bigger of the four finally came by at 10 yards and I let my arrow fly. Letting my nerves calm a bit before I get down. Perfect morning and got to listen to the bucks snort wheeze at each other.


Congrats Fish!


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

fish RN said:


> Just put a rage in the cage. Looks to be a nice 8. Had 4 bucks chasing does all around me the past hour. The bigger of the four finally came by at 10 yards and I let my arrow fly. Letting my nerves calm a bit before I get down. Perfect morning and got to listen to the bucks snort wheeze at each other.


Updates?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

What these live posts do highlight, many are passing smaller bucks right now. This goes to show that people are buying into shooting older deer.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Seems like it has been happening for a few years now. Take a look at MIbuckpole, there has been loads and loads of big deer killed the first 3 weeks of the season.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Got close to my stand at 3:05 and there’s a doe a nd 2 fawns so I wait 20 minutes for them to wander off and get settled in I glass around and can count 10 deer out moving in my FP’s and WSG. Gonna be a good couple days!!!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

1st buck. 1.5 year old about 55yds


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

One of six that just scooted by


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Wife and oldest son are out tonight. He's after his first buck. He's past on quite a few year and a half olds but I think the pressure of his younger brother getting a buck before him is building. Thinking they'll have a good hunt tonight while I'm at football and a board meeting.


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Been out since 3 haven't seen any but man tonight feels like the night some brutes are gonna take a dirt nap


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

gatorman841 said:


> Out in same area as me bigbucks or you in a different county today?
> That’s great news I’ll be out tomorrow, good luck if u get out


Yes in Calhoun.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

fish RN said:


> Ends up it's a 9 point with trash all around the brows and bases.


Way to get doneRN!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> When was most of the morning movement? I'm sitting in the morning and am trying to decide how long to sit.



I got down at 9;30 and they were still moving. I had to get my deer out, hang a east wind set for tomorrow and get to work, otherwise I would have sat at least another hour.
Tomorrow will be spectacular too and the stand I hung this a.m. will give me a go at the buck I saw this morning, or at least a closer look at him.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> Yes in Calhoun.


Your posts getting me excited for tomorrow! Hope you smack a big one sounds like they are on their feet good today.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Seriously guys I enjoy these threads. I know alot of our members live vicariously through others reports. Take this crap elsewhere. I have my opinion on this crap but love congratulating a hunter on a dead deer whether a 4 or 12 point.
> 
> Not the thread smdh



WIN


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Why is it when your scrambling to leave work early to hunt everything goes to hell!
Hoping to be out in 15 min


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been out for a bit, I have a good feeling that some really nice deer will be shot tonight. Good luck to all.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Clueless little fella. Out checking some fawns


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck everyone just got home from work and settled in behind the house in davison


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Went and dumped some rice bran about 230. Heard some noise in swamp, didn't think anything. No longer get back look backstrap was there. I named a doe last year backstrap and her fawn tenderloin, surely imo it's same doe, but new fawn I've named T2. They never leave and keep me entertained building calls.
It's hilarious I played in yard with dogs 50 yards, no care whatsoever.

Its a good sign backstrap lost t2.

Have some really decent daylight deer the past two years. This nw is Killin me if I got the itch


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Back out in Livingston. Already had a doe and young buck run through. He had a fork on one side and an 8" long spike going downwards along his jaw on the other. First time ive seen something like that.


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

In a pinch point in Romeo. Just feels right tonight..


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Back at it tonight. New Backpack strap came off of climber on the way out. Got up the tree and dropped my favorite grunt tube. Good thing i have a backup, although it sounds like crap! Hopefully those are my only mistakes of the evening. Time to get to work on some deer. Good luck all!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Trunkslammer said:


> Back at it tonight. New Backpack strap came off of climber on the way out. Got up the tree and dropped my favorite grunt tube. Good thing i have a backup, although it sounds like crap! Hopefully those are my only mistakes of the evening. Time to get to work on some deer. Good luck all!


With everything else going wrong you’ll probably stack up 2 or 3 tonight lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Paigen88 (Aug 4, 2016)

Back in the blind. Wind really died off here. Hoping the 8 point that I saw earlier comes back for an evening stroll.


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Out in Barry County, expecting some action tonight. Good luck everyone.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Quick out behind barn tonight, got out of work to late to get anywhere else, just hoping a baldie shows up.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Had 4 does and a buck coming in and here comes a dog in an orange vest spooking them all ......gotta love state land


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw a solo fawn a little while ago and some legs moving in the thick stuff, but it never stepped out. 
About a dozen turkeys cut through the woods to my south also.

Beautiful night...good luck everyone!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Passed on this 7 a bit ago.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

The trap is set!!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Cool piebald 5 just came through too.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Barry co...1 min ago...cruisn. Waiting for older brother.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Been out since 4. Some good movement right away. Two small bucks came through, then had what looked to be a bigger buck chasing a doe, grunting like crazy. Then it died right off. Hoping for some more action! Great night to be out.


----------



## Bowsnbucks12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Nothing yet in jackson county. Hunted this property for the first time last Monday and seen over 20. Surprised it's this slow with this weather. Good luck guys!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Man, this is killing me!! I will be out in the morning, as long as I can sleep tonight.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

1st decent buck within range this year. He needs at least one more year


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

1st sit of the year and its been fantastic. 4 bb, 4 sparkies, 1 1.5 yo 8 and 9 doe and it's only 6:15.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sped all the way home from work and made to my stand at 5:20 in Barry county. About 3/4 of the woodlot is under water...saw a flock of turkey as soon as I climbed in the stand. No deer yet but it seems like a good night to kill a big buck! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Had a fat little spike sneak through half hour ago. Nothing since


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

My flooded woods are dead. Drastic change from this weekend


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

dewy6068 said:


> Sped all the way home from work and made to my stand at 5:20 in Barry county. About 3/4 of the woodlot is under water...saw a flock of turkey as soon as I climbed in the stand. No deer yet but it seems like a good night to kill a big buck! Good luck everyone!


Doe and decent 8 pt out in wheat field just now. Not what I'm after but it's good to see a decent buck on his feet early evening!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Neighbor just walked in thru the field between us talking on the phone. sounds like he connected


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Best sit I've had in Michigan in awhile. Grunting chasing scraping.... nice young 90 class and another 8 running all over.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

First sit this year, most does I've ever seen on my property. Beautiful night.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Buddy text me say's he is tagged out, waiting for pictures, said it was a big 8, missed with the first shot but not his second.
Flight


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

What a picture perfect October evening, only thing missing was a buck! Saw 7 baldies and a fox. Cant believe i didnt see even a little buck.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like I’m one of the rare cases that got skunked tonight. Was a beautiful evening, just no deer came out. 

Hoping to get back out Friday night. When the wind is right I’m going to start hunting the family farm since it sounds like the action is heating up, been leaving that piece alone for the rut.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

My son saw 8 bucks tonight and 5 antlerless. My wife saw 5 bucks and 8 antlerless. Going in the morning to look up my sons shooting as I was with my other son at football and attending a little league board meeting. Hopefully he made a good hit, he wasn't sure how many points it was but said it was wider than his ears. We'll see in the morning.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Lots of buck action tonight. Sparring and blowing up a community scrape. Good shooter on his feet before 6. 

Dead deer walking...


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ended the night with a nice 8 point hanging out for 20 minutes just outside my comfort zone was a great night to be out minus the dog issue


----------



## Chinook on a Hook (Jan 15, 2016)

Was a great hunt for me other than the fact I had to sit in the stand an hour past dark waiting for the deer to leave. Had a young 4 and a young 3 both within 15 yards saw them both twice one did a circle around me about 100 sq yards had 2 doe with fawns on separate occasions. All from 530- dark and beyond lol. Right before and after dark I had deer on all sides of me couldn't see exactly what they were but could hear them. Also rope broke and fell along with xbow will have to sight in tomorrow. What a great sit tho.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nothing for three of us. I thought tonight would have been good. Oh well let's see what the morning brings.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Well they just got home. My son said he also saw 2 fights/sparring matches between young bucks.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Saw 12 deer tonight 3 bucks...
2 of the bucks 1 a borderline shooter pushing a doe around and making scrapes...bigger buck ran the other off,then back to the same doe.then a spike joined the fun.felt good getting chilly for a change


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ended up seeing 5 bucks tonight. Had two different groups of bucks sparing in front of me tonight. Bucks were scraping and rubbing pretty intensely, definitely on the prowl for does. Saw something funny tonight when 2 bucks were sparing. One of the bucks is a real tall, narrow, 3 point. His rack goes straight up. Anyways he is sparing with another buck when all of a sudden the 3 point falls over on his side and is thrashing about. At first I thought maybe he was impaled or something so I raised up my bino’s to see what happened. Somehow his front leg got wedges between his goal post antlers and he couldn’t get it freed After a minute or so, he finally freed it up and went back to sparing. For a second, I was thinking I was going to have to get down and help him out somehow. Pretty eventful night and the best part was I had the video camera in the tree tonight to record all of the excitement.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

Seen around 50 deer tonight, 10 bucks, 2 shooters and the rest basket sixes and and spikes. One of the shooters came out down wind at 30 yards and before I could decide if I wanted to shoot or before I could get up my bow it ran off the way it came


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Got him, looks like he is cooking in camp, he has the next 2 weeks off work and no tags!
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

He shot this one last Monday.
Flight


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 277343
> 
> Got him, looks like he is cooking in camp, he has the next 2 weeks off work and no tags!
> Flight


Is your buddies name Steve?? Looks familar


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

My night sounds like everyone else's..The junior varsity team was out and active...6 bucks, 5 1.5 yr olds and 1, 2.5 yr old 8 pt..
Lots of wrestling...Had this 4 pt in spit wad distance...Nice night.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

I was sure today was going to be gold cold front, wind a bit less, and for the 2 stands I went to this morning and night , perfect wind, zip


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

michael marrs said:


> I was sure today was going to be gold cold front, wind a bit less, and for the 2 stands I went to this morning and night , perfect wind, zip


I had been averaging around 15-20 deer a sit but in tonight's perfect conditions I only saw 2.

Hunting, man. Completely unpredictable.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I also expected tonight to be great and only saw two fawns and a doe that passed too far out. I had the cooler ready because I thought I would take two does tonight.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I saw this guy tonight.







. 6 doe and 1 I think the last one was a small buck pushing a doe. It was nice to have cool temps for once!


----------

